# air force deu



## ty7 (14 Jul 2006)

I just got my new airforce deu's after leaving the combat arms and dont have a clue where and what goes on them. Can anyone post a pic of theres so i know what goes where and if i still need stuff.

thankyou


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jul 2006)

name tag and medals go in the same place...no collar or shoulder insignias with AF DEUs........if you have parachut wings they gew sewn on as normal...if you have multiple hazard badges...nothing changes...one above the pocket sew on and the other(s_ on the center of the pocket ( metal insignias, miniature).  make sure to get the buttons for your wedge.


----------



## ty7 (17 Jul 2006)

Thanks, i had no idea that there were no shoulder flashes or collar dogs for the airforce.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (17 Jul 2006)

Thats because of FOD (foreign object damage), you'll learn that later in your new trade.
Enjoy it


----------



## SupersonicMax (17 Jul 2006)

When do you wear your DEU on the flight line (except during a parade)?

Max


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jul 2006)

Once upon a time, long, long ago, in a place far, far away, it the time that many have forgot, we had Service Flights and one had to wear DEU to get on or off of such monstrous beasts, as they flew from one coast to the other and three times a week over the Great Pond to land in extravagant lands and beyond.


----------



## SupersonicMax (17 Jul 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but army and navy pers could use Service Flight too and they had their "bling" on their uniforms.  What's the matter with the FOD then?

Max


----------



## cp140tech (17 Jul 2006)

We're not allowed to wear CF dress boots with clickers on the bottom either, I was told the reason for that is the possibility of sparking and igniting fuel vapours.  Who knows......  tradition I guess.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jul 2006)

cp140tech said:
			
		

> We're not allowed to wear CF dress boots with clickers on the bottom either, I was told the reason for that is the possibility of sparking and igniting fuel vapours.  Who knows......  tradition I guess.



I don't think that "tradition" is a factor for this decision.  

What do they teach these days?  You don't learn basic Safety on the Flight Line anymore?  Someone's 'Supervisors' are lacking.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (17 Jul 2006)

SupersonicMax,
Its all about flight safety/ ground safety. Basically less pins on your DEU less chance you'll find it into an engine.


----------



## cp140tech (18 Jul 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I don't think that "tradition" is a factor for this decision.
> 
> What do they teach these days?  You don't learn basic Safety on the Flight Line anymore?  Someone's 'Supervisors' are lacking.



   Nobody walks around on the flight line in DEU's, it's coveralls or work dress.  

   I don't know if you've ever spent any time on a flight line working or in a hangar, fuel vapours do not lurk in every corner just waiting for the ringing cell phone to set them ablaze.  There are even all manner of running machinery about when we're refuelling, why just the other day a FE was kind enough to disconnect the ground power and fire up the aircraft's APU (gas turbine engine) while I was still pumping gas.....definitely a no no, but still no explosion.  

   Come on now George that was hurtful....... saying we don't know how to do our jobs like that.


----------

